# Open-mat 12/14 NY



## Yakov (Dec 12, 2003)

This upcoming Sunday 12/14 from 11 am to 1 pm World Combat Sambo Club with cooperation of Fighthouse Club will be hosting public open-mat.
All martial Arts, athletes and spectators are welcome.
Fight rules are set by agreement, between fighters before match.

Fighthouse club address: 122 West 27th St. (between 6th and 7th avenue) second floor.  New York, NY 

$20 fee will apply to all nonmembers of WCSC who wish to participate.

For more information pleas email yr@nysambo.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2003)

How did this go?


----------



## Arthur (Dec 29, 2003)

> How did this go?



You ever notice how people who spontaneously show up  on boards, and surisingly use their forst post to promote a semionar... never bother to show up again? Just wondering?!?

Arthur


----------



## Yakov (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm sorry for not answering right away

It went realy well

We had few friendly matches betwwen different clubs
as well as some
"knowledge exchange"

unfortunatly we don't have that many fotos or videos from our open mat
but we have a group foto as well as demonstartion of a throw that was explained in details in our class.

you can find pictures and videos on our web site

www.nysambo.com 

Thank you,
Yakov


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the review! *Arthur* is right in general, but i'm glad that this time we did get a review!


----------



## Arthur (Dec 29, 2003)

Thank you Yakov. I'm looking forward to watching the vids on your site. 

Arthur


----------

